# Looking for Cooks in NY



## FishmanDE (Apr 30, 2022)

Hello  

just like everyone else in the world, I have a chef friend in NY looking for some hands. Pay is on par for the current market; there may be a Sous chef position available as well. Skills would be nice but the main prerequisite is having a good attitude and a willingness to learn. He’s a good chef and deals with food in a different way than most. Very clean flavors, ingredient forward.

PM with any additional questions/ more info and I can put you in touch with him.

Thanks!

Nick


----------

